

Online Education Grows Up, And For Now, It's Free - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/2012/09/30/162053927/online-education-grows-up-and-for-now-its-free

======
MaysonL
Coursera seems to be beginning to disclose their business model: I just got an
email from them advertising their placemant services.

